# S.O. Tech Viper Flat IFAK



## DA SWO (Nov 16, 2012)

Does anyone else make a flat IFAK pouch?  S.O.Tech is out, and I was curious if anyone else had one.  I thought there was another company with one, but my Google-fu is weak today.


----------



## Dame (Nov 16, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...=aps&hvadid=1030952013&ref=pd_sl_6iy79azrxc_e


----------



## AKkeith (Nov 16, 2012)

I just rock the fanny pack.


----------



## Hillclimb (Nov 16, 2012)

I can check if I have one in storage later today, free if you want it. Dunno how flat you're talking about, but I somehow aquired a million of em after my last deployment. Might even have a buncha goodies in it still.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 16, 2012)

Dame said:


> http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=ifak pouch&tag=mh0b-20&index=aps&hvadid=1030952013&ref=pd_sl_6iy79azrxc_e


 
Dame: That isn't flat (come on, you live in Vegas, you should know flat from non-flat)

This is what I am looking for:

http://specopstech.com/osc/product_info.php?products_id=1997&page=

Hillclimb-that would be appreciated.


----------



## Hillclimb (Nov 16, 2012)

Sorry SOWT. I only have a CLS bag unless I forgot to clear out a storage unit down in Florida.

Has a buncha sealed stuff if you want it for your kit.

Dressing, first aid, field, camouflaged. 11-3/4 inch square. X 3
Scissors, bandage, para medic utility cutter 7-1/4 inch. X 1
Povidone-iodine swabsticks x 2
Ammonia inhalent packets x 3
Sealed latex surgical gloves x 3

And.. some 14g catheters that I'm not sure if I can mail or not.

If not ill post it in that pay it forward thread


----------



## Hillclimb (Nov 16, 2012)

Also 4 new sealed tourniquets and asherman chest seals x 4.


----------



## Dame (Nov 16, 2012)

SOWT said:


> Dame: That isn't flat (come on, you live in Vegas, you should know flat from non-flat)
> 
> This is what I am looking for:
> 
> ...


 
LOL. Geez I'm an idiot. I plead exhaustion. Something for us to look into at SHOT.


----------



## fox1371 (Nov 16, 2012)

SOWT

I'm a fan of these IFAKs.  If it says that they're out of stock, let me know and I'll give the owner a call and see if he has any spares lying around the shop. 

http://www.itstactical.com/store/its-eta-trauma-kit-pouch-coyote-brown/


----------



## Arrow 4 (Nov 17, 2012)

You might try North American Rescue, I haven't looked at their site in a while, but they make good stuff.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 18, 2012)

Hillclimb said:


> Sorry SOWT. I only have a CLS bag unless I forgot to clear out a storage unit down in Florida.
> 
> Has a buncha sealed stuff if you want it for your kit.
> 
> ...


I'll take what you can spare, and shoot ya a PM.

I ended up buying a similar item from SOE Gear, will let ya know how it turns out.


----------

